# Chief of Police Lee Dixon



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Chief of Police*

*Lee Dixon*

Little River-Academy Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Thursday, June 19, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 6/19/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Chief of Police Lee Dixon was shot and killed after responding to reports of a man with a gun at a home near the intersection of Main Street and Allison Street shortly after 5:00 pm.

After arriving at the scene he requested backup from the Bell County Sheriff's Office. Prior to a second unit arriving the subject opened fire on him, fatally wounding him. Responding deputies arrested the subject.

Chief Dixon had rejoined the Little River-Academy Police Department one month prior after serving with the Milam County Sheriff's Office for nine years. He had previously served with the department for two years. He was survived by his wife.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Little River-Academy Police Department
PO Box 521
Little River, TX 76554

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22115-chief-of-police-lee-dixon#ixzz35AYzeHda


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Something like this can only be made worse by the fact that the shooter is a former cop. 18 years on law enforcement yet had numerous run-ins with the law, especially in Temple, TX.

Rest in Peace, Chief.


----------

